# What a difference a few months makes



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sometimes I don't realize how much the birds change after the first moult.

Perry and Patty as babies


Perry and Patty now, Patty doesn't look too different but Perry does I think


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

My oliver changed color. When i got him he was olive from head to toe now his head and face is more yellow


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

What a darling pair. It looks like Patty has gotten darker, but a Perry needs to stop hogging the camera and let us get a better view. :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The pictures are wonderful and definitely document the changes in your beautiful birds coloring. 
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Perry is SO gorgeous I'd "budgie-nap" him in a NY minute if I could get away with it! 

:spy: eep: :behindsofa: :undwech:*


----------



## tweetstarter (May 24, 2014)

*Thanks*

thanks for sharing so cute.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

It is fun to see them change as they grow up. They are both adorable budgies.


----------



## Beanurita (Jun 16, 2014)

They are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indeed your Perry changed a lot and he has even more beautiful colours now!


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, they are beautiful!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

wow ! how much months is that? I wonder when my baby budgie boy will have that blue nose because now it's pinkish like in your first picture. adoable budgies !  love those colors


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They are about 6 months now.


----------



## proudarmymom (Aug 24, 2014)

Is that what they call spangle? I have a budgie I rescued from a flea market with colors like Perry. The seller called it a spangle; New one to me!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, to my knowledge Perry is a spangle.


----------



## tweetstarter (May 24, 2014)

*Hi*

They are so cute.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

They are both awesome... I didn't realize the color could change that much with the 1st moult.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

They are adorable!! And they both changed so much! It's like different birds!  thanks for sharing!


----------

